# Déconnection intempestive FreeWifi



## Tuxla (26 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Voilà je suis victime de déconnections intempestives avec mon réseau Free Wifi. Une connexion ne dure jamais plus de 5 minutes, si c'est plus je ne m'en suis jamais aperçu...
Pour retrouver la connexion, obligé de désactiver AirPort et encore...

D'où cela peut-il venir ?

Merci


----------



## haflinger (27 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème ici... Macbook Pro 13p en 10.6.4... 

Etrange je n'avais pas ce soucis il y a 1 mois sur le même point d'accès FreeWifi. Un problème de gestion d'alimentation de la carte Wifi ? 

Si quelqu'un a une piste, merci


----------



## knonball (27 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Même problème !! iMac 20" 10.4.11


----------



## haflinger (27 Août 2010)

Je viens de voir ce qu'il se passe... La connexion fait comme si elle sautait... et se relance. ( L'icône de réception sans fil se met en mouvement ) Pour information je reçois parfaitement le signal. C'est étrange. 

Peut être la dernière MAJ de sécurité qui poserait problème ???


----------



## raphmil (29 Août 2010)

Même problème grrrrrrr, need help...
J'ai un macbookpro, et cela bug depuis peu. Les autres ordi portables connectés sur ce réseaux au même endroit n'ont pas ce problème.


----------



## najecram (29 Août 2010)

La solution onéreuse consiste a connecté une borne wifi a la freebox, et pour le coup plus d'ennuies de connexion au réseau wifi.
Si la borne possède son disque dur, Time machine vous fait en plus les sauvegardes en permanence.
Bon courage.


----------



## Tuncurry (29 Août 2010)

raphmil a dit:


> Même problème grrrrrrr, need help...
> J'ai un macbookpro, et cela bug depuis peu. Les autres ordi portables connectés sur ce réseaux au même endroit n'ont pas ce problème.



Plsuieurs choses à faire pour améliorer cela : Reinstaller Airport avec les dernières version, rebooter la box et Mise à jour, changer le canal WiFi par défaut, assigner une adresse Ip fixe à un n° mac.
Parfois cela stabilise les choses. Chez moi j'ai eu le même souci avec certains mac (pas tous) et aucun pc. Le pb vient donc software.


----------



## raphmil (29 Août 2010)

Je n'ai pas la box, c'est le réseau freewifi. Je m'identifie et en fait la connexion saute au bout au de 5 minutes comme mentionné avant alors que sur les PC ca marche sans coupure. Mon ip reste la meme entre les connexions.Je peux me reconnecter directement après sans problème et au bout de 5 minutes rebelotte. 
Il y a un mois j'avais pas ce problème. Cela est arrivé surement après une MAJ. Mais impossible de régler ce problème c'est très gênant.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Danilooza (29 Août 2010)

Même problème sur MBP 13" depuis très peu de temps... Ce n'est pas aussi régulier que chez toi mais ça m'arrive de temps en temps alors qu'avant je n'avais jamais eu de soucis... 

Surement un problème dans une mise à jour...


----------



## bibounai (30 Août 2010)

même problème avec mon macbook blanc (le vieux). Si quelqu'un a une solution.


----------



## maninthemirror (5 Septembre 2010)

Même problème pour moi.
J'ai un macbook pro en 10.6.4
Il y a 1 mois je n'avais pas ce problème. La connexion fonctionnait parfaitement et ce depuis plusieurs mois.
Je pense aussi que cela doit vraisemblablement venir d'une mise à jour.
Mais que faire ?
C'est galère.


----------



## maninthemirror (7 Septembre 2010)

Je viens de tester avec un PC et je n'ai eu aucune déconnexion pendant plus d'une heure alors qu'avec mon macbook je ne tiens pas plus de 5 mn.
Je pense que je vais peut etre attendre la mise à jour 10.6.5 pour voir si ca corrige ce probleme.
Sinon je pense que je devrai réinstaller complètement mac os.
Est ce que l'un d'entre vous à réussi à trouver la solution ?
Je me demande si la mise à jour de sécurité 2010-005 y est pour quelquechose...
Quelqu'un sait comment désinstaller une mise à jour sous mac os X ?


----------



## rkrcmar (8 Septembre 2010)

Pareil avec mon MacBook, sauf que moi je me connecte aux réseaux FreeWifi non pas avec l'airport intégré mais avec un Rokland n3 et une antenne amplifiée. 

Ca me le fait depuis un mois, peut-être deux maximum. Je me demande si ça ne vient pas du réseau FreeWifi ...


----------



## BobSapp (8 Septembre 2010)

J'ai exactement le même problème, déconnexions toutes les 5 minutes avec Freewifi sur mon Macbook (2007) depuis environ un mois...  C'est bien Freewifi qui merde car je n'ai aucune déconnexion sur  d'autres réseaux wifi. Je vais attendre la maj 10.6.5 et si ça marche  toujours pas je réinstalle l'OS, car je crois aussi me souvenir que ce problème a commencé juste après une mise à jour...​


----------



## rkrcmar (8 Septembre 2010)

En revanche je précise que dans mon cas c'est très exactement toutes les 10 minutes.


----------



## clemsheaven (8 Septembre 2010)

Pareil, c'est ma seule connexion internet, mes nerfs vont craquer.

C'est aussi et très exactement toutes les dix minutes (bon des fois moins, mais c'est rare).
Il faudrait faire remonter le problème à Apple ....


----------



## maninthemirror (9 Septembre 2010)

Remonter l'info à Apple, ouais mais comment. 

Moi je pense vraiment que vu à quel point on est nombreux à avoir ce probleme, l'origine est peut etre du à une mise à jour.
Si ca peut faire avancer le débat, voici les 3 dernieres mises à jour que j'ai récemment installées : 

*Security Update 2010-005 (1.0)
Magic Trackpad and Multi-Touch Update (1.0)
Digital Camera Raw Compatibility Update (3.3)*

Et le probleme n'était pas présent avant l'installation de celles-ci.


----------



## Tomot (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde,

juste pour signaler que moi aussi, j'ai ce problème.
Au bout de 5 min (des fois beaucoup moins), maximum 10 mn, je suis déconnecté du réseau freewifi. J'espère qu'il y aura une solution, parce que c'est effectivement très très chiant!

p.s: au moment "d'envoyer la réponse" je me suis retrouvé sur la page de connexion freewifi


----------



## rkrcmar (10 Septembre 2010)

Rien n'indique qu'il s'agisse d'un problème imputable à Apple, il peut s'agir d'un problème chez Free. Même si les PC ne semblent pas affectés, les Macs n'ont pas ce problème avec un autre réseau Wifi que FreeWifi.


----------



## damamat (10 Septembre 2010)

meme problème, que je n'avais pas avant une certaine mise à jour. j'ai réinstallé snow leopard mais les déconnexions intempestives persistes. Si quelqu'un a trouvé une solution, je suis preneur.


----------



## CrazyVico (10 Septembre 2010)

Personnellement cela m'arrive toutes les 4 minutes et c'est très récent (et surtout très chiant). Néanmoins je pense que c'est un problème de Free car je me connecte sans soucis aux autres wifi.
Faut peut être patienter.


----------



## Muay Thai (11 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Le plus longtemps que j'ai pu resté connecté doit être de 5 minutes ; autrement la connection peut varier de 30 secondes à 2 minutes. Frustrant.


----------



## canaillou2k5 (12 Septembre 2010)

Salut, ça fait pas mal de temps que je cherche a résoudre ce problème également.

Avant j'avais un vieux portable sous Linux, avec une carte wifi Alpha network, il n'y avait aucune problème.

Depuis j'ai un Mac book Pro et que ce soit par ma carte wifi externe ou AirPort j'ai le même problème.

Je pense que je vais récupérer ce vieux portable, connecter les ordis en lan et faire un pont réseau.
A ce propose savez vous si la carte réseau sur mon mac sait faire l'inversion si j'ai un cable droit ?


----------



## sbooob (17 Septembre 2010)

Je pense ne pas me tromper en affirmant que la plupart des cartes ethernet récentes (je dirais 5 ans mais sans aucune garantie) sont capables de faire l'inversion.
En tout cas, depuis que je bricole les réseaux j'ai jamais eu de soucis, que ce soit entre un ordi et un switch ou deux ordi, et pourtant j'ai jamais cherché à savoir si les câbles étaient croisés ou non.

Sinon, je confirme qu'une réinstall d'OSX ne change pas grand chose : même un 10.6.0 (sans aucune mise à jour) souffre de déconnexions.

Je me demande si un programme du genre FreeWifi Manager (pour Windows) ne permettrait pas de dépanner en attendant une solution plus définitive. Malheureusement, j'ai pas trouvé d'équivalent pour Mac.

Si quelqu'un a du nouveau, je suis preneur.


----------



## mondlinux (20 Septembre 2010)

Je me demandais si ça c'était arrangé.
Je viens de faire un test...

20mn et "seulement 3 déconnexions, on progresse !!!


----------



## chupastar (20 Septembre 2010)

Je vois que en fait, beaucoup de personnes sont dans la même galère que moi avec cette connexion aux réseaux FreeWifi.

Je vais apporter mon témoignage :

J'ai deux Mac à mon domicile (un MacBook Alu unibody de 2008 ainsi qu'un MacBook blanc unibody de 2009), tous les deux ont le même problème avec le réseau FreeWifi que l'on capte assez bien : ça se déconnecte toutes les 5 minutes environ.

J'ai apporté ce deux Mac chez des personnes ayant aussi accès à des réseaux FreeWifi et possédant des PC sous WIndows, ça me faisait deux réseaux de test en plus.
A ces deux nouveaux réseaux, les deux Mac ont eu le même soucis de déconnexion intempestive toutes les 5 minutes alors que les deux PC sous Windows ne se déconnectaient pas du tout.:rateau:

Voici donc mes conclusions (sans avoir de solution) : 

1/ les soucis de déconnexion que nous connaissons ne sont pas dus à la FreeBox, sinon tous les ordinateurs devraient interrompre leurs connexions au même moment, ce qui n'est pas le cas.
2/ c'est bien un problème provenant des Mac, sinon les PC sous Windows devraient connaitre le même soucis...

Il serait intéressant de voir comment se comporte un Mac sous Windows avec Bootcamp, si ça ne coupe plus cela voudrait dire que ça vient bien de MacOs qui aurait un problème. Si ça coupe toujours c'est peut être dû au matériel, bien que ce soit Apple qui fournit les driver pour BootCamp il me semble...

Donc si quelqu'un à un Windows sous la main...


----------



## mondlinux (21 Septembre 2010)

Pour enfoncer le clou...

Test "renforcé" :

4 machines en même temps (2 Mac, 1 pc sous Vista, 1 pc sous XP)
connectées : 1 en ethernet, 2 en wifi perso, 1 en freewifi (le pc sous XP)

Là où mon Mac coupe toute les 5mn, le pc sous XP tourne "en charge" depuis plus de 2 heures sans défaillance !

Cherchez l'erreur...


----------



## Rom33 (21 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous.

J'ai le même problème que vous, c'est très agaçant.

A noter que le problème ne se pose pas avec les hotspots NEUF donc ça vient soit d'une mise à jour de SL, soit d'une mise à jour des Freebox.


----------



## chupastar (21 Septembre 2010)

mondlinux a dit:


> Pour enfoncer le clou...
> 
> Test "renforcé" :
> 
> ...



Donc ça voudrait dire que le Mac, même en Wifi perso (donc pas freewifi) coupe aussi toutes les 5 minutes ???   

Si c'est ça c'est plus qu'étrange !


----------



## mondlinux (22 Septembre 2010)

Non, je me suis mal expliqué.
Le Mac coupe seulement en freewifi, pas en wifi perso. Là y'a aucun problème, heureusement !


----------



## chupastar (23 Septembre 2010)

mondlinux a dit:


> Non, je me suis mal expliqué.
> Le Mac coupe seulement en freewifi, pas en wifi perso. Là y'a aucun problème, heureusement !



Merci... Ça confirme bien que le soucis ne provient ni des PC, ni de la Freebox... A voir comment se comporterait un Mac sous Windows.


----------



## Asunder (23 Septembre 2010)

J'ai (malheureusement) le même problème que vous. Je viens d'avoir mon macbook pro et je suis sujet à des déconnexions toutes les 5 minutes du réseau FreeWifi alors qu'avec PC, tout va bien.

Au moins, je sais que ça ne vient pas de chez moi, ça à l'air d'être un problème généralisé (qui va, je l'espère, vite trouver une solution...).


----------



## clemsheaven (25 Septembre 2010)

Chupastar :
Non le problème peut venir de Free, une mauvaise configuration pour la connexion des mac, puisqu'apparemment même avec une ancienne version de macos, le problème persiste.


----------



## chupastar (25 Septembre 2010)

clemsheaven a dit:


> Chupastar :
> Non le problème peut venir de Free, une mauvaise configuration pour la connexion des mac, puisqu'apparemment même avec une ancienne version de macos, le problème persiste.



C'est vrai... Mais c'est étrange ça le fait chez les 3 réseaux différents testés, mais ensuite je ne me souviens plus si les mise à jour des Freebox se font automatiquement ou pas. Mais il me semble que non...


----------



## mondlinux (26 Septembre 2010)

Automatiquement, non. 
Faut Couper et relancer la box pour que les MàJ se fassent.

Ceci dit je relance régulièrement la mienne, dans ce cas ça ne change rien !


----------



## eighter (27 Septembre 2010)

meme pb que tout le monde..

Ca vient de la gestion wifi de mac, j'ai une session windows sur le meme poste et n'ai pas de souci.

J'attends la solution du guru.


----------



## Iteza (28 Septembre 2010)

Même problème également. Je testerai avec Windows sur Bootcamp. :mouais:


----------



## Xaaav (28 Septembre 2010)

Même problème, impossible de rester connecté plus de 5 minutes, et il m'est souvent impossible de me reconnecter immédiatement, je dois la plupart du temps attendre 5 minutes sans connexion ou déplacer mon ordinateur...


----------



## ptitgrub (28 Septembre 2010)

je viens contribuer au problème, je confirme  les déconnection tout les 5 minutes mais maintenant pour moi c'est pire ! je doit désactiver mon wifi pour pouvoir me reconnecter sinon ça ne marche plus du tout ! 
J'ai d'abord cru à la mise à jour de mon MBP mais en connectant mon Imac blanc encore sous Tiger !! même problème cela ne viens donc pas des mises à jour. Je soupçonne Free  qui à du modifier quelques choses pour que cela arrive ! 
Aucune solutions en vue ! personnes d'assez caler en système reseau ou autre pour essayer de savoir doit viens l'origine du problème


----------



## FreeWiflûte (28 Septembre 2010)

Fin septembre 2010 : De mon côté, j'ai déjà rencontré une situation semblable il y a cinq ou six mois. Ca s'était calmé, et puis maintenant... et bien je suis comme vous. Mon MBPro avec Leopard 10.5.8 se comporte de la même manière avec Freewifi.
Pour résoudre le problème d'il y a six mois, j'avais modifié les paramètres Ethernet dans Réseau, en réduisant le MTU à 1400.
Aujourd'hui, j'ai tenté de resauver le monde en le réduisant à 1000, mais rien, rien, rien n'y fait : ça être toujours autant la mouise.
Quelqu'un à envoyé une copie de la page de discussion à Free ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h51 ----------

Vu que depuis quelques semaines, Free se rend coupable de ça, http://www.numerama.com/magazine/16...ng-et-les-sites-de-telechargement-direct.html ... serions nous les bêta-testeurs d'un décrochage du freewifi si notre adresse IP est une streameuse invétérée ?
Hum...
Je paranoïde peut être un peu, là...


----------



## eighter (29 Septembre 2010)

http://forum.freenews.fr/viewtopic.php?pid=813824#p813824

on ne pourra pas dire que personne d'autre n'est au courant..

h.


----------



## chupastar (29 Septembre 2010)

eighter a dit:


> http://forum.freenews.fr/viewtopic.php?pid=813824#p813824
> 
> on ne pourra pas dire que personne d'autre n'est au courant..
> 
> h.


 
 plus on en parlera plus vite on devrait trouver une réponse...


----------



## ptitgrub (30 Septembre 2010)

Hum, je viens de faire un petit test avec mon Iphone connecté aussi sur le Freewifi et bien c'est aussi le même problème !! à tester sous Android !
Free ne semble pas être au courant du problème !


----------



## Paroxysme (30 Septembre 2010)

Toujours pas de débug? :s


----------



## smogogott (1 Octobre 2010)

Même problème.
Déconnexions toutes les 5 min alétoirement.
J'ai envoyé un mail à Free. J'attends leur réponse. C'est vraiment pénible...


----------



## haflinger (2 Octobre 2010)

J'ai toujours le problème et ça ne bouge pas... C'est quand même frustrant.


----------



## Cleofide (3 Octobre 2010)

Exactement le même problème sur macbook pro 13" et FreeWifi. C'est assez embêtant...


----------



## nico0508 (4 Octobre 2010)

Sur BootCamp ça marche impec', plus de 2h de connexion non-stop.
Ma config:
MacBook Pro Core Duo (<- vous avez dit Core Duo?! hé oui je suis plutôt vintage comme mec ^^)
Windows XP
Mac OS X 10.6.4
Levallois-Perret (92)

J'ai créé un topic sur le forum Free dans une catégorie plus adéquate ("Services Nomades: FreeWifi, compte SIP, freephonie"):

http://forum.freenews.fr/viewtopic.php?id=63220

Allez y raconter vos (més)aventures, ça fera ptet bouger les choses?

En attendant, courage.


----------



## chupastar (5 Octobre 2010)

nico0508 a dit:


> Sur BootCamp ça marche impec', plus de 2h de connexion non-stop.
> Ma config:
> MacBook Pro Core Duo (<- vous avez dit Core Duo?! hé oui je suis plutôt vintage comme mec ^^)
> Windows XP
> ...




Donc ça voudrait dire que ça proviendrait d'un réglage de Mac OS ? Ça serait quand même un combe si je dois passer sous wondows pour faire marcher correctement mon Mac...


----------



## juju35 (6 Octobre 2010)

Et moi qui pensait que c'était un dérangement normal ( une sorte de sécurité de la part de chez free)
En effet, pour moi le free wifi n'est censé être qu'une connexion de secours (a part qu'étant étudiant c'est mon seul point d'accès a Internet)
Vu que ça marche une fois sur 2 c'est vraiment pas évident.

Maintenant que je lis que la coupure toute les 10 minutes survient chez tous les possesseurs de mac, ça m'intrigue aussi. (a noter que moi c'est plus toutes les 2mn que 10...)

J'espere que ce problème sera résolu rapidement, ça pourra me permettre de bosser mes cours plus facilement.


----------



## mimipunk (9 Octobre 2010)

Même problème pour moi sous 10.5.8, et l'assistance téléphonique de Free est à la masse, apparemment le problème ne leur aurait jamais été reporté ! Wait and see...


----------



## juju35 (9 Octobre 2010)

En même temps, pour moi le problème vient plus de nos mac que de free...


----------



## tozoz (11 Octobre 2010)

Je confirme et relance ce sujet, ça fait bientot deux ans que j'utilise une connexion qui saute toute les 5min...

Bon, je vous cache pas que j'ai eu du mal a me controler, pour ne pas balancer mon mac par la fenetre... -_-

Je viens de lire tout ça que maintenant, je ne savais pas que le probleme venait de chez mac !

Comme dit un mac user, ce serait le comble d'installer Windaube via bootcamp pour avoir une connexion potable...

Je telephone à free ce weekend pour voir sil ont une solution.
Peu etre contacter aussi Apple?


----------



## Oizo (11 Octobre 2010)

Moi je rencontre ce soucis avec mon iPod Touch ! Ca peut tenir 20 minutes comme sauter au bout de 30 secondes... Je suis obligé d'aller dans Réglages > Wifi et de sélectionner à nouveau FreeWifi, rentrer l'identifiant... Et ce n'est pas un problème de signal trop faible, il est au max !


----------



## Cleofide (11 Octobre 2010)

2 ans ?? Et la situation n'a pas avancé ? N'utilisant Freewifi + mac que depuis 2 semaines, je pensais que c'était très récent. Ce n'est pas près d'être réparé en somme


----------



## chupastar (12 Octobre 2010)

Chez moi le problème est arrivé il y a quelques mois seulement, sur les deux Mac que j'ai à domicile. C'est pour cette raison que je pense que c'est un problème provenant de Free plutôt que de Mac Os... Mais je ne suis sûr de rien...


----------



## tozoz (12 Octobre 2010)

Oui, 2ans... 

J'ai quand meme remarqué que le phenomene s'est largement accentué... Il y a quelques mois, mon mac se deconnectait toutes les 1à-15min, maintenant, c'est toutes les 5... 

C'est l'enfer,  et completement frustrant... 

Pour moi, le probleme viens clairement de chez mac par rapport a une compatibilité du wifi free. 

Je m'explique : si ont utilise un hotspot neuf : aucun soucis. Si on utilise un pc sur free wifi et hot spot neuf : aucun soucis...


Mais avant que ça bouge...


----------



## juju35 (12 Octobre 2010)

Steve nous répondra surement de nous placer différemment devant notre écran ... :love:


----------



## chupastar (13 Octobre 2010)

tozoz a dit:


> Oui, 2ans...
> 
> J'ai quand meme remarqué que le phenomene s'est largement accentué... Il y a quelques mois, mon mac se deconnectait toutes les 1à-15min, maintenant, c'est toutes les 5...
> 
> ...



Ça peut donc aussi être une incompatibilité FreeWifi avec les Mac et non l'inverse... ce qui expliquerait le phénomène récent chez certaines personnes...


----------



## rkrcmar (13 Octobre 2010)

Je viens d'appeler la "hot-line Mac" (ou ce qui en tient lieu) de chez Free au 08 11 92 36 22 et je suis tombé sur leur plateforme au Maroc. Le niveau de compétence est catastrophique. 

J'ai exposé mon problème simplement en expliquant que depuis Août 2010 les ordinateurs sous Mac Os X ne pouvaient plus se connecter au réseau FreeWifi sans se faire déconnecter toutes les 10 ou 5 minutes, en fonction. 

Pour résumer le technicien a commencé par m'expliquer que il devait y avoir une "incompatibilité entre le signal FreeWifi et les Macs", plus loin que les "antennes Wifi des Macs ne sont pas compatibles comme celles des PC et que par conséquent peut-être qu'il y avait un problème entre les VPN de la Freebox et les antennes des Macs". 

Plus loin encore le signal FreeWifi n'était pas diffusé par les Freebox mais par des hotspots situés "quelque part". Juste après il ajoutait que le signal Wifi était diffusé par le boitier TV. Quand je lui ai dit que chez moi le boitier TV était débranché, il m'a dit que si, c'était bien le boîtier TV qui diffusait la signal.

Il n'a pas voulu ouvrir un ticket car il fallait utiliser non pas un Mac mais un ordinateur "normal". 

Quand je lui ai dit, avec respect malgré tout parce que la conversation s'est déroulée poliment, que manifestement ils étaient incorrectement formés, il a souri en déclarant que maintenant je mettais ses compétences en doute. 

Je lui ai dit au revoir et j'ai raccroché. 

On est pas sortis de l'auberge. En plus je crois qu'on ne peut même plus leur écrire par courriel.


----------



## tozoz (13 Octobre 2010)

Bon, pour moi ,c'est histoire est deja a oublier... 

Nous sommes trop peu pour que free et macs revoient leurs softs pour une MaJ de compatibilité... 

Non?


----------



## juju35 (13 Octobre 2010)

En effet. 
Surtout que n'est même pas un vrai problème pour a savoir qu'il ne met personne en danger  et que personne ne peut vraiment se pleindre. Surtout que le problème vient de deux groupe totalement différents 
Alors les petits utilisateurs francais de free wifi sur mac, il en ont rien a ciré..


----------



## eighter (14 Octobre 2010)

comme freewifi est une connexion d'appoint gratuite (comprise dans le pack free), free ne souhaite pas perdre du temps à gérer les éventuels problèmes techniques.. surtout ceux qui concernent une minorité.

Mais la non communication est la pire des erreurs en terme de relation client.. c'est donc assez affligeant.

Faisons remonter l'info sur la presse spécialisée et les forums et nous serons écoutés.


----------



## tozoz (14 Octobre 2010)

eighter a dit:


> Mais la non communication est la pire des erreurs en terme de relation client.. c'est donc assez affligeant.
> 
> Faisons remonter l'info sur la presse spécialisée et les forums et nous serons écoutés.



Tout a fait d'accord... Seulement... Etant etudiant, je n'ai pas du tout le temps de m'en occuper.
Mais, si vous me dites quoi faire, je peux essayer de chercher et de vous aider, je peux vous communiquer une adresse mail pour me contacter plus rapidement!


----------



## juju35 (16 Octobre 2010)

On peut pas avoir un petit article sur Macge déja ?


----------



## tozoz (18 Octobre 2010)

Peut etre en parler aux moderateurs alors? 

Pour essayer de faire bouger les choses? Et qui sais, trouver une solution?


----------



## JaiLaTine (21 Octobre 2010)

Chaque problème à sa solution, pour ton problème il faut que tu telecharge Internet Keeper qui est un logiciel qui vérifie toutes les 60 secondes (configuration par défaut) ta connexion internet. Depuis que j'ai adopter ce logiciel je n'ai plus aucun soucis.


----------



## FreeWiflûte (22 Octobre 2010)

Sauf que dans notre cas précis Internet Connection Keeper ne fonctionne pas, pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il vérifie qu'il y a "connection de base"... et qu'il y a toujours au moins une avec la page de connection freewifi ! 
En somme, ICK dit : tout va bien, tu peux au moins repasser par la page de reconnection, donc tu es sur internet.
Donc tout ce que tu fais sur le web (envoyer un post, un message, regarder une séquence vidéo) est interrompu et perdu.
So long the wonderful solution


----------



## chupastar (23 Octobre 2010)

Il nous faudrait qu'un bon programmateur nous lise. En plus je suis persuadé que ça ne doit pas être si difficile à développer pour une personne qui s'y connait un peu...


----------



## lex-icon (25 Octobre 2010)

Je m'ajoute à la liste des gens à problème 
Mon prob c'est que la connexion wifi tient 15 secondes puis disparaît 15 secondes puis revient 15 secondes, ad lib. :hein:
L'iPhone n'a aucun soucis de même que la PS3 ni la wii. Donc le réseau wifi n'est pas en cause. Enfin c'est un problème de communication entre ce réseau et le mac quoi. 
J'ai assigné un bail permanent à ma machine, changé de canal, rien n'y fait. Parfois elle tient une heure ou deux puis elle se met à faire le yoyo pendant une heure.
Là je viens de casser mon port ethernet qui me sauvait la vie j'ai failli jeter le macbook par la fenêtre dimanche, j'étais obligé de surveiller l'icône wifi et cliquer vite quand il y a avait les 4 barres en noir.
argh.


----------



## swiman (26 Octobre 2010)

Salut tout le monde,
Je viens de lire tout les messages déposés pour être sur si mon problème était le même.
Ca me "rassure" mais oui, c'est bien le même.
Pour ma part, j'ai remarqué que le problème venait de l'adresse IP. Elle saute puis se change au bout d'environ 10 minutes. Elle passe d'une adresse où l'on peut se connecté à internet à une adresse qui ne peut pas. Puis au bout de 45 secondes environ, la bonne adresse se remet et internet revient.
J'ai essayé de mettre la bonne adresse à la main mais le problème reste le même, la connexion saute toujours au bout de 9 à 10 minutes. 
J'avoue que ça peut être risible au début car on en a pas l'habitude et l'on croit que c'est le hotspot mais à force ça devient vite casse-pied car quand tu as un téléchargement en marche, il se coupe et faut tout recommencer. 
Ca devient galère.
Si quelqu'un trouve un moyen de résoudre cela avec un petit logiciel ou un subterfuge quelqu'il soit, je suis preneur.
A+

swiman


----------



## deneb77 (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir

je confirme j'ai le même problème, interruption toutes les x minutes, x= environ 5, des fois un peu plus...

Je suis preneur de tout moyen de contourner le problème...

En attendant le seul que je vois capable de tenter quelque chose auprès de Free (car Apple n'en parlons pas...) c'est l'administrateur du site Free&mac. Si quelqu'un le connait personnellement ?

En espérant qu'on arrivera à résoudre ça, car trop bête de devoir utiliser windows sur un mac pour bénéficier de FreeWifi !  :-(

Denis.


----------



## maousse (26 Octobre 2010)

j'ai aussi ce problème avec ubuntu 09.10 (qui n'a aucun problème à rejoindre et rester connecté à un réseau wifi "classique")

je n'ai pas essayé avec mon mac (pas de portable).


----------



## deneb77 (27 Octobre 2010)

J'ai testé hier soir avec Windows 7 (Bootcamp, car avec Parallels c'est MacOS qui gère la connexion et la transmet à Win), ça fonctionne normalement. Même moment, même appareil (MacBook Pro 13" de 2010).

Ça semble donc se cantonner aux systèmes dérivés d'Unix/Linux (étonnant quand on sait que chez Free c'est une équipe de Linuxiens qui développe...)


----------



## tozoz (1 Novembre 2010)

Bon, ben ya pas photo, c'est Mac os qui foire, et ça commence serieusement a etre relou... 

Comme l'a dit l'un de vous plus haut, peu etre contacter un admin d'un qquelconque site mac&free pour avoir de l'aide, et deja cerner le probleme? 

Vous pensez que ce serait une ligne de code qui plante? Ou plus une histoire d'adresse ip invalide...

Voila le lien de chez Macbidouille, qui recense le meme probleme... 
http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t331973.html

Ah, et j'ai remarqué que, en actualisant le diagnostic reseau, la connexion se faisait plus rapidement, mais bon, rien d'exceptionnel... 

Et encore une deconnexion, une ...


----------



## maninthemirror (6 Novembre 2010)

Quelqu'un a t-il du nouveau ?


----------



## mondlinux (7 Novembre 2010)

Nan, pas de nouveau.

Y'a plusieurs posts sur ce problème sur le forum Freenews et quelques uns ont contacté Free par mail. Comme d'hab Free s'en fout, aucune réponse...


----------



## deneb77 (12 Novembre 2010)

maninthemirror a dit:


> Quelqu'un a t-il du nouveau ?



Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne ou une mauvaise nouvelle, mais je viens de faire la mise à jour 10.6.5 en espérant du mieux, et plus rien: malgré un reboot, mon macbook pro refuse obstinément de se connecter à FreeWifi. Par contre aucun problème avec les hotspots de neuf/SFR qui sont à proximité.

J'ai aussi rebooté la freebox, mais rien n'y fait. Par contre le petit eeePC à côté de moi se connecte comme un charme et garde la connexion sans problème !

Ça pourrait être une bonne nouvelle si nous sommes suffisamment nombreux à faire remonter à Free que sont système de hotspot ne fonctionne plus sur les mac (et certainement Linux)...

Sinon, tant pis pour Free, je crois que je vais devoir aller chez SFR... si je veux garder mon mac !

PS.. le temps d'écrire et de poster ce message (soit une dizaine de minutes), la connexion s'est établie ! Enfin, 10mn pour obtenir une connexion, c'est quand même un peu long ! Par contre, la déconnexion toutes les 10mn subsiste: on en est donc revenu à la situation précédente, qui est extrêmement pénible pour les utilisateurs... Pas de progrès, au contraire, avec la mise à jour.


----------



## juju35 (12 Novembre 2010)

Pareil pour moi. une fois "sautée" la connexion met un temps fou à se rétablir par contre je n'ai pas remarqué qu'une mise a jour a été effectuée depuis cette aggravation du problème.


----------



## tozoz (14 Novembre 2010)

Idem pour moi, plus de page d'identification... 

-_-


----------



## noxouille (19 Novembre 2010)

Salut, je viens de découvrir ce forum et suis dans la même galère. Par contre j'avais une solution qui marchait bien jusqu'à ya quelques jours.

J'ai découvert un truc sympa avec les macs: applescript. En gros ça permet d'écrire des scripts qui font tout et n'importe quoi et des les enregistrer en tant qu'application mac traditionnelle. Du coup j'ai pu faire une appli qui gère les reconnections à freewifi.

Ma première version du script regardait l'adresse IP airport toutes les minutes. Si elle est bonne (78. quelque chose) rien ne se passe. Si elle est mauvaise (vide ou 169. quelque chose), le script redémarre airport et lance Safari pour s'authentifier sur freewifi. Ca a marché nickel pendant 2 mois.

Il y a une semaine, lorsque je restais connecté avec la même adresse MAC (adresse identifiant de manière unique la carte airport) pendant 10 min, je ne pouvais plus me reconnecter avec cette MAC durant les 10 minutes suivantes. Du coup j'ai modifié le script: après redémarrage de airport le script génère désormais une adresse MAC aléatoire et l'applique à airport avant de se reconnecter. Ca a marché pendant 1 semaine.

Depuis hier il semblerait que lorsque je suis connecté avec la même adresse MAC pendant 10 min, je ne suis pas déconnecté (adresse IP en 78. quelque chose toujours en place), mais tout le trafic est bloqué. J'ai pas encore trouvé de solution satisfaisante mais il doit bien y avoir un moyen.

En attendant j'ai attaché le script en l'état actuel. Si ya des bidouilleurs qu'ont pas peur d'y mettre le nez (c'est devenu un peu compliqué), ils pourront ptet faire avancer le chmilblique...

A+


----------



## juju35 (19 Novembre 2010)

Malheureusement loin de comprendre les scripts moi- même je te remercie d'essayer de remédier au problème que l'on est nombreux à avoir.


----------



## deneb77 (23 Novembre 2010)

noxouille a dit:


> Salut, je viens de découvrir ce forum et suis dans la même galère. Par contre j'avais une solution qui marchait bien jusqu'à ya quelques jours.
> 
> J'ai découvert un truc sympa avec les macs: applescript. En gros ça permet d'écrire des scripts qui font tout et n'importe quoi et des les enregistrer en tant qu'application mac traditionnelle. Du coup j'ai pu faire une appli qui gère les reconnections à freewifi.
> 
> ...



Comme je n'ai pas envie d'y passer un temps non négligeable, et que je ne suis pas non plus spécialiste des applescripts, j'ai décidé de quitter Free et passer chez SFR, qui a des hotspots qui marchent bien, un peu partout, et surtout dans les gares ou Free est désespérément absent...

Dommage, j'étais un des premiers fans de Free, et j'y ai pourtant fait passer bon nombre de mes amis et connaissances...


----------



## box83 (23 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour le script, j'ai du le modifier qq peut parce qu'il contenais certaines erreurs.
Mais dans l'ensemble il permet de maintenir une certaine connectivité au Free Wifi ;
Par contre pour les connexions qui ne supporte pas les déconnexions genre les MMO, bah c'est la merde !
Apres analyse il parait belle et bien que les Mac@ son black listé pour une periode de 10m sur les hot spot free.

Je ne comprend pas comment Free fait pour ne pas réagir sur le problème.

Si des personnes veulent le script modifier je le donnerai volontier !


----------



## onailicis (23 Novembre 2010)

box83 a dit:


> Merci pour le script, j'ai du le modifier qq peut parce qu'il contenais certaines erreurs.
> Mais dans l'ensemble il permet de maintenir une certaine connectivité au Free Wifi ;
> Par contre pour les connexions qui ne supporte pas les déconnexions genre les MMO, bah c'est la merde !
> Apres analyse il parait belle et bien que les Mac@ son black listé pour une periode de 10m sur les hot spot free.
> ...



hi all, i don't know how to let it works the script, it say's "error "sh: /Users/xxxxxxx/Documents/Script/log.txt: No such file or directory" number 1" do you know why?


----------



## FERDINAND (24 Novembre 2010)

BobSapp a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème, déconnexions toutes les 5 minutes avec Freewifi sur mon Macbook (2007) depuis environ un mois...  C'est bien Freewifi qui merde car je n'ai aucune déconnexion sur  d'autres réseaux wifi. Je vais attendre la maj 10.6.5 et si ça marche  toujours pas je réinstalle l'OS, car je crois aussi me souvenir que ce problème a commencé juste après une mise à jour...​


Bonsoir,
J'ai un iMac 10.6.5 
Je suis dans la même situation que vous, sauf que moi il ne reconnait pas mon identifiant et que ça arrive à chaque coupure de courant. (donc souvent chez nous).
Bien sûr la solution serait un onduleur mais j'en ai déjà un avec l'autre ordi, qui lui n'a pas de soucis !
Si quelqu'un peut me trouver une solution ce sera avec plaisir


----------



## dino06 (24 Novembre 2010)

Ben, ma petite solution à moi, c'est de demander un renouvellement du bail DHCP (à partir de la boite des préférences Réseau). ça marche pas nécessairement, car quelquefois, il faut desactiver-réactiver airport. Dissons que ça marche 8 fois sur 10.
Il y a un mois, j'utilisais encore iStumbler pour choisir un canal précis (sans effet), ou un protocole particulier car Freewifi est accessible en 802.11g et en 802.11n (ce dernier me semblant beaucoup plus fiable), mais IStumbler se bloque à présent : le mystère s'épaissit...

Certains soir de galère, je passe aussi sur un hot spot SFR, mais c'est souvent beaucoup plus lent en débit que freewifi.

Dino


----------



## Cleofide (29 Novembre 2010)

Je viens de faire la mise à jour du firmware, plus aucune déconnexion depuis 2 heures ! Pourvu que ça dure !


----------



## juju35 (29 Novembre 2010)

Firmware de la freebox?

Parque là je viens de me reconnecter avec freewifi (je ne l'avais pas fait depuis 2semaines) et ca marche du tonnerre...


JE TOUCHE DU BOIS


----------



## fifikawazaky (29 Novembre 2010)

C'était une panne (DNS) de Free sur Freewifi qui a été réparée récemment et prend effet petit à petit sur l'ensemble des réseaux (dixit free)



Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## clemsheaven (30 Novembre 2010)

Oh joie ! Oh bonheur !


----------



## Cleofide (30 Novembre 2010)

Prions Apple de l'avoir à tort accusée ! (certains)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2010)

En même il suffisait de supprimer les DNS qui se mettait par défaut déjà enregistrer pour que tout remarche ... 

Problème connu dans le passé, SFR aussi en a souffert.


----------



## clemsheaven (2 Décembre 2010)

C'était avant qu'il fallait nous donner la solution.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)

clemsheaven a dit:


> C'était avant qu'il fallait nous donner la solution.



La solution marche pour ceux qui ne pouvait pas se connecter du tout (mais la solution est plus que connu).

En gros quand tu te connectes à n'importe quel hot spot et que rien ne se passe (pas de page d'identification) il faut supprimer les DNS.



C'était pas totalement votre problème, puis il y en a forcement qui ont essayé ? :mouais:

En tout cas maintenant vous savez 

Vérifiez juste que vous avez pas de DNS pré sauvegarder chez freewifi/SFR et compagnie  Un problème sur l'un se répercute sur l'autre.


----------



## juju35 (4 Décembre 2010)

Résolu ou pas, le service est toujours très instable pour moi.


----------



## chupastar (9 Décembre 2010)

Salut !

Etrangement, sans que je ne change rien chez moi, tout remarche impeccablement depuis dimanche sur mes deux Mac ! Aucune déconnexion de toute la journée ! Génial !


----------



## rkrcmar (9 Décembre 2010)

chupastar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Etrangement, sans que je ne change rien chez moi, tout remarche impeccablement depuis dimanche sur mes deux Mac ! Aucune déconnexion de toute la journée ! Génial !



Oui ça a été réparé, d'une façon ou d'une autre !

Et c'est pas plus mal


----------



## amzervad (11 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, 
Il semblerait que je sois entrée dans la grande communauté des malheureux qui m' ont précédé car le problème est récurrent puisqu' il n' est toujours pas réglé au 11 décembre 2010. Tout nouveau "freewifi" je découvre les ennuis.
Je n' ai pas lu de réponse probante, que des hypothèses sans solutions.
S' agit-il d' une faiblesse de free ? Toujours est-il qu' il semblerait que le réseau ne soit pas sécurisé quand je lance la recherche, ceci expliquerait-il cela ? Quelqu' un aurait-il la solution ?
Je l' en remercie par avance.


----------



## GaelW-Mac (13 Décembre 2010)

amzervad a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il semblerait que je sois entrée dans la grande communauté des malheureux qui m' ont précédé car le problème est récurrent puisqu' il n' est toujours pas réglé au 11 décembre 2010. Tout nouveau "freewifi" je découvre les ennuis.
> Je n' ai pas lu de réponse probante, que des hypothèses sans solutions.
> S' agit-il d' une faiblesse de free ? Toujours est-il qu' il semblerait que le réseau ne soit pas sécurisé quand je lance la recherche, ceci expliquerait-il cela ? Quelqu' un aurait-il la solution ?
> Je l' en remercie par avance.



Que le réseau FreeWifi ne soit pas sécurisé c'est normal, puisque que c'est le réseau ouvert sur chaque FreeBoox pour les clients Free. 
Ce n'est pas ton réseau privé et personnel, qui lui est sécurisé (même si on ne veut pas hélas), et se paramètre (nom, canal, clef WEP ou WPA, visibilité) via ton compte sur le site Free.fr


----------



## muadgil (26 Décembre 2010)

salut a vous
J'ai un petit probleme avec freewifi:
hier, j'arrive chez mes grands parents, je me connecte a FreeWifi avec mon macbook, j'entre  mes identifiants FreeWifi sur la page wifi.free.fr (qui s'est affichée toute seule)
Tout marche nickel.

Plus tard, j'y retourne, lance Safari, et là : "connexion impossible"
Pas possible non plus d'afficher la page de wifi.free, donc je ne peux plus entrer mes identifiants.
---->Bloqué

Que faire? Ca peut se configurer dans Prefs/Airport? Genre rentrer les identifiants une bone fois pour toutes?

Merci pour votre aide, paske séjour chez les granps sans le net, ça va être fun...


----------



## nicogala (31 Janvier 2011)

Petit up, moi aussi je n'ai pas de fenêtre de connexion, lorsque je sélectionne FreeWifi, mon Mac se fige, le ballon de plage tourne 10s puis... rien.

Alors que bien sur ça fonctionne avec un hotspot Neuf/SFR...

Une solution ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

Il faut commencer par supprimer les DNS, et si cela marche pas, vous pouvez dire merci a je sais pas qui.

A l'airport ? A la config général ? 

J'ai le même problème avec mon wifi de l'univ, marche aléatoirement, les PC ont aucun problème.


----------



## nicogala (1 Février 2011)

Je n'ai pas de DNS (je ne peux donc rien supprimer) mais ce n'est ni l'Airport ni la config qui sont en cause, cela ne peut venir que de chez Free, mais il y a peut être une astuce pour au moins avoir la fenêtre de connexion non ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

nicogala a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de DNS (je ne peux donc rien supprimer) mais ce n'est ni l'Airport ni la config qui sont en cause, cela ne peut venir que de chez Free, mais il y a peut être une astuce pour au moins avoir la fenêtre de connexion non ?



Si sur PC ca fonctionne pourquoi sa viendrait que de chez FREE ? 

Pas de DNS = même pas de connexion autrement dis il accroche même pas le signal.

Le problème d'avant c'était les DNS, enfaite quand tu passais de free à sfr par exemple il sauvegarder ton DNS ... ou tu avais un problème de DNS sauvegarder d'une autre connexion lambda. ( Et à moins de le savoir tu peux toujours attendre avant de te connecter ...)

Pour moi le problème vient aussi de MAC qui ne fais pas comme les 95% des PC. Et c'est même pas une question d'OS là.


----------



## nicogala (1 Février 2011)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Si sur PC ca fonctionne pourquoi sa viendrait que de chez FREE ?



Si sur SFR ou Neuf ça fonctionne pourquoi ça viendrait que du Mac ? 

Mais je te rassure ça concerne plein de gens sur divers systèmes y compris pc sous 7  (voir site de l'ADUF) 



Artguillaume a dit:


> Pas de DNS = même pas de connexion autrement dis il accroche même pas le signal.



Ben voilà, lorsque je vais sur un spot SFR ou Neuf, il me met les DNS, mais le Freewifi même pas : il me freeze 10s et c'est tout, comme tu dis il accroche pas, comme si je tentais de me connecter à un réseau fictif...


----------



## pocalypse (2 Février 2011)

bonjour a tous.
UP du topic.
tests personnels sur MBA 2010 avec bootcamp OSX & 7.32bits :

la connexion est très perturbée et aléatoire. En effet, 7 fois sur 10, impossible d'acceder à la page de login de freewifi.
Sous OSX, safari annonce impossible de se connecter au reseau
Sous Windows 7, IE8 bloqué.

le problème ne vient pas de free mais plutot de la config de base de broadcom (contructeur de la carte reseau intégrée wlan/bluetooth).

Sous un reseau "normal" avec WEP ou WPA, aucun probleme !
le soucis c'est les reseaux ouverts qui sont censés vous amener sur une page de log 
le binome Airport/Broadcom garde des ghosts des anciennes connexion.

SOLUTIONS (au choix) : 
1) aller acheter une hache et s'en prendre à votre MB
2) triturer les param de config de connexion en desactivant airport et prier (ca marche 4 fois sur 10)
3) être un pro des param reseau et attribuer un channel parfait à la carte wifi en fonction du channel utilisé par la freebox vous donnant accès à freewifi
4) revendre cette daube et acheter enfin un PC digne de ce nom...

OU ALORS : 
quelqu'un pourrait-il enfin nous donner un parametrage pour ce probleme ?


----------



## nicogala (2 Février 2011)

pocalypse a dit:


> le problème ne vient pas de free mais plutot de la config de base de broadcom (contructeur de la carte reseau intégrée wlan/bluetooth).



Chez moi ça marche 10 fois sur 10 avec SFR et Neuf... Broadcom est copain avec SFR et pas avec Free ?


----------



## pocalypse (2 Février 2011)

nicogala a dit:


> Chez moi ça marche 10 fois sur 10 avec SFR et Neuf... Broadcom est copain avec SFR et pas avec Free ?


 

bonjour modo 

on est d'accord, je pense pas.
je suis pas programmeur et encore moins feru de reseaux, la seule chose que je constate dans les faits c'est : 

- j'ai 3 portables, 1 avec XP/32, 1 avec 7/64, 1 mba avec  bootcamp OSX & 7/32.

les 2 portables PC n'ont aucun problème de connexion sous freewifi (ou autre)

le MBA sous 7 ou OSX n'accède pas correctement au reseau freewifi parce qu'à mon avis, le protocole "reseau ouvert" est très mal géré via Airport & broadcom.

fait le test d'une connexion sur neuf ou autre et regarde l'adresse web de renvoi ; relativement complexe comparée à l'adresse de renvoi de freewifi.
Peut-être ont-ils anticipés ce genre de probleme...
en tout cas ca resoud pas le notre 
à moins que tu aies une idée de genie ?


----------



## pocalypse (3 Février 2011)

nicogala a dit:


> Chez moi ça marche 10 fois sur 10 avec SFR et Neuf... Broadcom est copain avec SFR et pas avec Free ?


 

Bonjour à tous,
après une nuit mouvementée à triturer un peu mon MBA, voila une solution qui fonctionne parfaitement (pour moi)

A priori c'est pas OSX qui est en cause mais...
SAFARI 

install firefox 3.6.13, navigateur par defaut.
fermer AIRPORT
dupliquer le process airport ce qui fait :
airport 1 : CONNECTE
airport 2 : aucune adresse IP
connectez vous à votre spot freewifi

plus aucun probleme de déconnexion et redirection immédiate vers la page login freewifi.

CQFD, safari KK


----------



## nicogala (3 Février 2011)

Ben non, que ce soit Safari, Firefox ou Camino rien n'y fait puisque c'est à l'étape d'avant le navigateur qu'est le problème : dans Airport qd je sélectionne freeWifi ça freeze ! Et au bout de 10s ça me met comme statut "Airport activé mais non connecté" ... à partir de là peu importe le navigateur puisqu'il n'y a pas de réseau !

Bref on en est au point mort... ou à la case départ !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2011)

Mettre bootcamp, et windows, si ca marche c'est pas un problème matériel ... Voilà, j'ai pu windows pour tester ...

http://www.freenews.fr/spip.php?article9272

De toute façon la gestion est nul sur MAC, j'ai eu pas mal de petit bug très chiant, a part passer son temps a désactiver/réactiver le wifi, regarder les DNS il y a rien à faire.

Pas de problème avec ubuntu (et pourtant Dieu sait que c'est chiant de mettre du wifi sur ubuntu quand de base la carte wifi est pas reconnu), pas de problème avec Windows 7 (ou je suis nicogala) pour moi la conclusion est simple ...


----------



## nicogala (4 Février 2011)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Mettre bootcamp, et windows, si ca marche c'est pas un problème matériel ... Voilà, j'ai pu windows pour tester ...
> 
> http://www.freenews.fr/spip.php?article9272
> 
> ...



Sur le lien que tu donnes le dernier commentaire indique que le problème à été corrigé par... Free.
Ce qui corroborerait bien le fait que ça vienne de... Free.

Mais bon, on parle d'autre chose là, le problème de non connexion totale demeure...

Tout compte fait ce fil serait mieux dans le forum "Internet et réseau" car cela ne concerne pas que le MacBook&#8230;

Je déplace&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2011)

Non les déconnexions ne sont pas réglé, j'ai vraiment lu nul part que le problème viendrait de free (sauf ici), d'ailleurs c'est toute les versions de MAC OS qui sont concerné donc ....

Et même problème pour l'iphone 

bon je m'en fou j'ai pu besoin de freewifi


----------



## juju35 (5 Février 2011)

j'essaierai bien avec ma clé usb wifi netgear on va voir ce que ca donne.

Par contre faudra attendre un peu vu qu'elle n'est pas chez moi.

Ce serait vraiment top que ca fonctionne.


----------



## Kaws (6 Février 2011)

J'ai testé avec une AWUS036H et pareil, de même sous Parallels Desktop :/


----------



## mmems (8 Février 2011)

Salut !

Pour ma part ayant des soucis avec ma connexion free et travaillant chez moi, je suis obligé d'utiliser le service FreeWifi. Je l'avais déja plus moins utilisé, sur un courte période (quelque minutes à un heure max) sur une machine Windows.

Sauf que comme vous pouvez vous en doutez je rencontre des soucis de connexion avec le FreeWifi sur mon MBP09/OSX10.6.6 ainsi que sur mon iPhone 4/iOS4.2.1

Ce que j'ai pu remarquer, après avoir un peu testé, c'est que :
- un problème de DHCP (qui en plus a un _lease time_ assez court, de quelque minutes)
- possibilité de présence de plusieurs FreeWifi sur le même canal (surtout dans les grandes villes)

Mais le vrai problème (déconnexion) apparait lors du renouvellement du bail (DHCP). Le machine cliente n'arrive pas à renouveler ladresse IP au près du DHCP (qui est la freebox diffusant le spot FreeWifi).

J'ai vu (après avoir trouvé ça sur un autre forum) que si l'on dispose d'une connexion VPN activée (fonctionnerai aussi avec une connexion SSH) le taux de déconnexion chute. *Aussi, quand la connexion est interrompue, la meilleur méthode est de désactiver le Wifi pendant **une dizaine de minutes*  (le temps que le bail soit terminé) *et de se reconnecter* (nécessite du coup de se relogger sur la page d'authentification)

Seulement faudrait que j'entre plus dans les détails au niveau échange entre le client et le serveur DHCP pour voir ce qui va pas (avec une analyse de trames), mais actuellement j'ai pas trop le temps.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP


----------



## JaiLaTine (8 Février 2011)

Tuxla a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà je suis victime de déconnections intempestives avec mon réseau Free Wifi. Une connexion ne dure jamais plus de 5 minutes, si c'est plus je ne m'en suis jamais aperçu...
> Pour retrouver la connexion, obligé de désactiver AirPort et encore...
> ...



Va dans ton terminal et fait un ping www.google.fr et normalement tu n'auras plus de déconnection. Tiens moi au courant.


----------



## nicogala (2 Mars 2011)

Possibilité d'accès à la page de login revenue chez moi SANS RIEN FAIRE (je précise) du jour au lendemain (et sur le même point d'accès) , donc ça vient bien de chez FREE et pas de chez moi, du Mac ou je ne sais qui ou quoi 
Mais le mystère demeure et ça peut très bien revenir sans crier gare (rien qu'à voir les soucis de messagerie de Free par ex.)


----------



## zyclo (12 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,,
je suis confronte a ce type de soucis avec mon mac depeuis environ 1 mois.. c est la raison pour laquelle je participe.. si le fil est clos ou bien a changé, je laisse le modo faire le necessaire et me rappeler a l ordre 

Lorsque j ai eu ce soucis, les premieres fois, je suis allé voir les logs et j ai vu que l appli DynDNS essayait de refaire ses routes et de reatribuer des ip au wifi .. etant donne que je n en avais pas besoin, j ai desinstallé dyndns. Tout content, voila t'y pas que je trouve que ca marche nettement mieux..

en fait non, pas du tout. ce que j ai remarqué c est que la deconnexion du wifi se fait surtout quand le dialogue ne se fait pas (j ai une appli reseau qui envoie des trames en permanence (au moins toutes les secondes sur le reseau) et dans ce cas, la connexion peut rester active  tout le temps , donc e que je peux preconiser a ceux qui ont le soucis, c ets de faire un ping d un site existant, dans une fenetre terminale, et de laisser tourner le ping ad vitam eternam.. en attendant une solution plus sioux.

Sinon, je pense regarder les parametres de time out, de mise en veille de airport etc.. si quelqu un a deja fait.. qu il me le dire, ca m evitera de me le palucher. 

En d autres termes :   Quelqu un a t il trouvé une solution ?


----------



## Ogrim (11 Février 2012)

Même problème avec un MacBook Pro 13' acquis récemment ... 
Le PC fixe marche nickel, mais le Mac se déconnecte régulièrement ... pas très pratique pour les conversation skype que j'utilise régulièrement. 

Donc je suis désolé de remonter un vieux sujet, mais étant donné que le problème n'est toujours pas corrigé, je me demandais si il n'y avait pas d'autre solutions ?


----------



## FERDINAND (12 Février 2012)

Ogrim a dit:


> Même problème avec un MacBook Pro 13' acquis récemment ...
> Le PC fixe marche nickel, mais le Mac se déconnecte régulièrement ... pas très pratique pour les conversation skype que j'utilise régulièrement.
> 
> Donc je suis désolé de remonter un vieux sujet, mais étant donné que le problème n'est toujours pas corrigé, je me demandais si il n'y avait pas d'autre solutions ?




Bonjour Ogrim et à vous tous,

Pour moi désolé, depuis ma dernière connexion j'en suis toujours au même point !
"Le serveur Pop a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur" -> taper le mot de passe du compte.... et cela plusieurs fois par jour.
Merci de votre aide,


----------

